# Tiens-toi comme il faut!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Tiens-toi comme il faut!* (d'une manière convenable)

Il mio tentativo: Reggiti ... ?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Reggiti *come si deve*!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

stella_maris_74 said:


> Reggiti *come si deve*!


 
Grazie Dani,

E' veramente simile al francese.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sì, Ben: "come si deve" corrisponde perfettamente a "comme il faut".
Una volta tanto, non dobbiamo complicarci la vita!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie Dani


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Altro suggerimento : "stai composto"


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... direi che qui _se_ _tenir_ non ha il significato di _reggersi_, ma di _comportarsi_, dovrebbe essere:
_comportati come si deve. _


----------

